
Magic leap game Angry birds – fun for developers - bleair
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/19/magic-leap-ones-first-major-game-is-angry-birds-heres-what-its-like-to-play-it/
======
bleair
You can almost feel the author’s desire to really condem the magic leap
hardware and was almost disappointed to find an enjoyable AR experience

I did like the very real comment “I guess you find what works and move from
there”

